# Vaporesso Devil Tank



## Schnappie (29/3/17)

So Vaporesso is also getting on the bigger cloud train now. If they can maintain that brilliant flavour(for a stock coil) of the EUC coils at higher wattages it might be well worth a look!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

